
Anyone interested in coroutines for JavaScript? - voodooattack
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/27714141/Screenshot%20from%202016-04-08%2023-44-04.png
======
bikamonki
The fact that console is logging from xfrom y on the same line means both
executed at the same time?

~~~
voodooattack
Yeah, they're all executing on different cores.

~~~
bikamonki
But why then are there skipped (empty) lines on the console (that seem to
correspond to the parallel executions)? Strange behaviour.

~~~
voodooattack
This happens when there is no synchronization involved, the engine is printing
line endings in a separate operation, so they come out weird like that. I'll
add a mutex locking mechanism on console I/O at some point in the future.

~~~
bikamonki
I see. One advantage over web workers is that the DOM would be accesible so
this could be used to speed up views rendering.

